# BP Chemicals, Baglan Bay - March '08 (Pic Heavy!)



## Indefatigable (Mar 17, 2008)

Following on from Prinzofdark's previous visit to BP Chemicals in Baglan, he wanted to go along again and was happy for me to tag along. We met up in Baglan, got kitted up and started what would be a very long walk (Had I known, I'd have parked closer ).

Prinzofdark had an old plan of the site showing the refinery buildings, but most of it has been knocked down. There were still some buildings left that he wanted to get into, so we made a beeline for the rear of the site.

Wandering around the outside of the perimeter fence, we could see across most of the site and there weren't many buildings left. We were also unable to access the site due to 'technical difficulties', so we carried on and came across a building sort of on the outside, which we were able to get into. I'm guessing it was some form of pumping station. There was a room under the grates full of water and equipment of some form, with some funky noises coming from inside The small room we were able to get into on top of the platform didn't have anything in it save for an electrical box.













































We pressed on and walked down the Gas and Water pipes leading into the site. I don't think they're anything to do with the Gas powerstation on the site as they seemed mostly disconnected and broken at the other end, which was a long walk away.






























There was a manhole cover which we were able to open as it wasn't locked. There was a large pipe inside with a valve. I'm guessing it would be cooling water from the power station, but I'm not sure.












*Long walk!*























Pressing further on we came across what appeared to be a storm drain that Prinzofdark hadn't noticed before. Bonus! We went in...




It didn't got too far in and there were some weird cutouts into the side that dropped down through some grating and passed a valve. The whole place was full of wood and rubbish and we're not sure how it got there. There was also a random and freaky teddy...














We left and carried on, coming across what looked to be a substation of sorts, in fibreglass buildings. Most of the machinery has been smashed up, wires were cut and appeared to have been stripped so the Gypo's had been there. 

It was dark in there, so I whipped out the tripod and torch for some more light painting...

















*Could resist... *



We left and continued around, coming across the weighbridge hut and shunting engine. It was fantastic to have a look around. I bet it would start too if the battery was charged up.







































Wandering on further, we came to the lighting tower that they tried to climb last time but was too windy. Leaving my kit bag on the floor, I started my climb up. It doesn't look tall from the ground but I can assure you it's tall enough from the top!

















*Oh f*ck!*







And yes, it wobbled. 

After climbing down, my arms and shoulders were aching and I was sweating like a paedo in a bouncy castle. We left the site, taking photo's and admiring the sunset.


*Here's one for the Pylon Appreciation Society too. *



We went looking for a tunnel that had been spotted from the road, but couldn't find a way to get to it, so that was a non-starter. All in all, it was a fantastic day. Thanks to Prinzofdark for letting me tag along, it was enjoyable if tiring. Lessons learnt; Wear thicker socks, have a decent breakfast (Toast and tea = fail) and take some snacks and drinks.

There are many, many more pictures (218) on my Photobucket Account

Thanks for looking and I'm sorry if I've just blown your modem up. 

_Indefatigable_


----------



## no1rich (Mar 17, 2008)

Cool Pics... Would have loved to have climbed the lighting tower, did you get the old hight rush


----------



## Indefatigable (Mar 17, 2008)

no1rich said:


> Cool Pics... Would have loved to have climbed the lighting tower, did you get the old hight rush



Thanks.

I got some form of rush, although I think it was more arse than head. 

It was fun, but quite nerve racking. The lower sections are fine, but the upper sections wobbled quite a bit, which could be felt even when climbing the ladder. I didn't think to count the number of rungs on the ladder. They were about 1ft apart so it would have been a good indication as to how high it was (100-150ft).


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 17, 2008)

Ooh, cool, cool explore again. Loads of funky stuff to look at. Really interesting. Love that last pic of the pylon...quite partial to a pylon myself, not that I'm a member of the Pylon Appreciation Society, mind!


----------



## King Al (Mar 17, 2008)

Looks like a realy good explore, the photos are great, seems there is a lot to see on that site, trains, drains and lots of buildings a little far from me though


----------



## phatbastud (Mar 17, 2008)

You got some excellent shots there(I'm Prinzofdark's brother by the way!!) I managed to get a few of you scaling the lighting tower, gives a good idea of how high the thing actually is, i'll post some up later....thanks for coming along with us, turned out to be quite a good day, as well as exhausting, although the thimble of coffee definately helped!!


----------



## Indefatigable (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks Foxylady. I'm sure you do like a bit of pylon. Cheers too King Al, perhaps we can convince Sheep to let us return during the next South Wales meet, I'm sure we could tempt a few from the dirty side of the Bridge. 



phatbastud said:


> You got some excellent shots there(I'm Prinzofdark's brother by the way!!) I managed to get a few of you scaling the lighting tower, gives a good idea of how high the thing actually is, i'll post some up later....thanks for coming along with us, turned out to be quite a good day, as well as exhausting, although the thimble of coffee definately helped!!



Thanks . Cheers for letting me come along too, it was an enjoyable day. Shame we didn't see what we went to see, but the random bits here and there certainly made up for it, and the thimble of coffee was much needed! I thought that train was fantastic and having climbed the tower, I think I'll be a little wary of volunteering myself next time!

Glad I could come along and I hope to see you guys with another adventure soon.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 18, 2008)

Indefatigable said:


> Thanks Foxylady. I'm sure you do like a bit of pylon.



Pffftt!!! I'm not quite sure what you mean by that!


----------



## za-hateshiganai (Mar 18, 2008)

Cool cool cool, Nice Pics Guys looks like a really intresting place to explore. Urgh cant wait till i raise the money for Car insurance xD


----------

